# The never ending rollercoaster!



## bambos (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My dh & I have had our dd 5 & ds just turned 2 for three months now. At first we found the total change of lifestyle a bit of a shock to say the least. Our dd has presented with some challenging behaviour but we have worked through it & up until last weekend everything was dandy with her. We met with fc & family last sat & since then her behaviour has regressed to what it was during intros; mainly being verbally nasty to dh & rude to me. She does appear to be coming out of it slowly but we feel like we have gone backwards to be honest.

Ds has adjusted well but did have some tantrums (poss due to confusion etc) at the start. He has been teething the past few days & tbh has just been awful to be around, I feel awful saying it but he has been doing so many naughty things, I know he is in pain & we have been trying every which way to help him but we feel useless. I hate to say it but I have also been shouting lots as I feel helpless & angry with his poor behaviour. I just don't know what to do, both dh & I are now questioning if it is his teeth & if he will in fact ever come out of this naughty bubble which is crazy I know as we both know our ds is an amazing happy little boy but being around him for the past few days has been really hard. I'm also worried about the impact of my shouting will have on dd. I feel lost can anyone help?


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds like teeth its horrible but does pass. Seeing fc always unsettles bubba for a few days but is getting better and last time we saw them was at her naming day with all her family and actually didn't have any of the odd behaviour. Its a hard confusing time of year for little ones. U won't have done any damage i find walking away helps so much and makes bubba stop and think.  u are doing a fab job stay strong it will get better Xx


----------

